# I never did like this man



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

And the proof is in the pudding, what a bafoon

http://www.abcnews.go.com/Politics/s...2937633&page=1


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Just makes me roll my eyes.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I lean to the right, and I want to punch him. Blowhard hypocrite. 

Kevin

"Is the Leaning Tower of Pizza just a statue?"


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kevin, I don't believe this guy is or ever was a real Republican. I grew up with respect for Republicans where I lived in western Illinois. Gingrich and his ilk- only scorn for them. He's out for power, not ideology, so he'll exploit true believers' loyalty and feelings to get to his ends.

As for his end,


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ya know I finally figured out why it is we have such mild winter weather here in the Richmond area. It's all that HOT AIR just to the north. Yeah we have some cold days but sooner or later it's bound to build up and it's all gotta escape somewheres.:bounce:


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

The referenced carbon unit (will not dignify his position in life as a man/human/person) is a steaming pile of self idolatry whose only function in the past (personal opinion) has been to heap scorn and prejudice upon people who were not up to his "standards".

Thankfully most people's standards can withstand the scrutiny of he and his ilk...

"Hiya honey. Hows the chemo goin'? Feeling any better? That's nice. Here are some paper I need you to sign..."

Cork smoker...

And now he's found Jeezus???

Makes me wanna hurl...


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

A fine example of a dirtbag.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

For someone who looks like the Roswell alien, he sure gets a lot of action!

:smoking:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)




----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Wonder if it was difficult to pursue someone for the same thing you were doing yourself?? LOL Maybe all those note he was taking, were tips.....???:lol:


----------

